# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Do You Have a Male or Female Brain? -- Take the test.

## Ronin Truth

> *Do You Have a Male or Female Brain?*
> 
> Take the test.
> 
> *The tests that show if you've got a male or female brain: The answer may surprise you - and explain your personality*
> 
> By Dr Michael Mosley
> 
> Daily Mail
> ...


http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/10/n...-female-brain/

Copyright © 2014 by LewRockwell.com. Permission to reprint in whole or in part is gladly granted, provided full credit and a live link are provided.

----------


## phill4paul

Got as far as...




> Sit down for a moment. Relax. Then clasp your hands together so your fingers entwine — don’t overthink it! Now look at your thumbs. Which one is on top — the left one or the right?
> 
> If you are a man, the odds are it will be the left; if you are a woman, it is more likely to be the right.


  I'm a correct hander. That is to say that I am not right handed. Would this make a difference or should I just go out and get myself a mani-pedi?

----------


## dannno

> Got as far as...
> 
> 
> 
>   I'm a correct hander. That is to say that I am not right handed. Would this make a difference or should I just go out and get myself a mani-pedi?



1. Did you do the index finger/ring finger test?

2. Do you hate gay marriage?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Got as far as...
> 
> 
> 
>   I'm a correct hander. That is to say that I am not right handed. Would this make a difference or should I just go out and get myself a mani-pedi?


I didn't click the link but I tried the thing you quoted and it was my right thumb.

----------


## jllundqu

I'm male brained.  Left thumb on top, I got 2/4 on the "Empathy" quiz.

Sounds about right.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Now that I think about it, I do a lot of girly things. Hm. Scwewy...

----------


## phill4paul

> 1. Did you do the index finger/ring finger test?
> 
> 2. Do you hate gay marriage?


 Just tried it... my index finger is longer than the ring. So not sure where that leaves me. 

  However there is this...




> Boys can tell whether they are at risk of a heart attack early in adult life by examining the shape of their hands, scientists believe.
> Those with ring fingers the same length or shorter than their index fingers are at most risk of a heart attack in their thirties and forties, the researchers found.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz3EwCx463S 

Is finger length the new phrenology?

As far as gay weddings. I've attended two. Lovely affairs. Both. I wasn't asked to be the ring bearer. Probably because of the length of my fingers.

----------


## dannno

> Just tried it... my index finger is longer than the ring. So not sure where that leaves me. 
> 
>   However there is this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz3EwCx463S 
> 
> ...


Hmm that's weird, I've never heard of anybody having a ring finger that is shorter than their index finger, usually with females it's the same and males the opposite. That was the 'gay test' when I was younger, but the other gay test was in middle school - if you had hair on your third knuckle you were gay, but if you even checked your hand to see people just assumed you were gay since you had to check.

----------


## William Tell

> 


But more people nowadays support homosexual marriage, compared to the past when no one even thought of it existing. So would Joe think people are getting smarter? Or could it be that Hollywood and the media has had a concerted propaganda effort, creating the issue and shoving it down the throats of guys like Joe?

----------


## Suzanimal

> if you are a woman, it is more likely to be the right


Right thumb on top. - Female




> Now unfold your hands and take a look at your fingers, in particular your index finger (next to your thumb) and your ring finger (next to your little finger).
> 
> It can be quite subtle, but in men the ring finger (measured from the crease where it joins the hand) is likely to be longer than the index finger. In women the two fingers are typically the same length.
> 
> Strangely enough, your hands give clues to what is sometimes called ‘brain sex’ — the way your brain reflects your gender.


My ring finger is longer than my index finger. - Male


And I scored 3/4 on the test. -Female?

----------


## phill4paul

> Hmm that's weird, I've never heard of anybody having a ring finger that is shorter than their index finger, usually with females it's the same and males the opposite.







> That was the 'gay test' when I was younger, but the other gay test was in middle school - if you had hair on your third knuckle you were gay, but if you even checked your hand to see people just assumed you were gay since you had to check.


  You know how I know you are gay?

----------


## mad cow

> If you are a man you may be surprised to learn that there are more than 400 different human emotions. If you’re a woman you probably knew that already.


Name 40.

Hunger,pain,pleasure,drunk,broke....I'm drawing a blank here.

----------


## Crashland

Kind of an odd article. Gender differences and "nature vs. nurture" is already a huge field of study. People tend to oversimplify it though one way or the other, IMO.

----------


## Influenza

I got all four right on the "eyes test..." was it supposed to be hard for men or am I secretly female?

----------


## HVACTech

the premise is flawed. 
an erection requires about 3 oz's of blood to produce, it is a scientific FACT that this blood drains directly from the upper most brain.



women do not understand men..

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbo...add_user.shtml

Apparently I have a very male brain overall, but with a woman's larger vocabulary and better attention to detail.

----------


## phill4paul

> Name 40.
> 
> Hunger,pain,pleasure,drunk,broke....I'm drawing a blank here.


  Kinda hungry. Sorta like hungry. I'm hungry if you are. Are you hungry? It kinda hurts. It sorta like hurts. It doesn't hurt me if it doesn't hurt you. Does it hurt you? That kinda feels good. That's sorta like nice. It feels good if you think it should. Is it good for you? I'm kinda drunk. I'm sorta like drunk. I'm drunk if you are. Have sex with me.

----------


## Carlybee

Omg...I'm a man. I demand my own bathroom to accommodate the disparity between my brain and my woman parts.

----------


## phill4paul

> Omg...I'm a man. I demand my own bathroom to accommodate the disparity between my brain and my woman parts.


  Make sure you leave the lid up anyway.

----------


## specsaregood

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbo...add_user.shtml
> Apparently I have a very male brain overall, but with a woman's larger vocabulary and better attention to detail.


Angles   
This task tested your ability to identify the angle of a line by matching it with its twin. This is a spatial task, which looks at how you picture space.
*Your score: 19 out of 20*
Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20 
If you scored 18 - 20: You have more of a male brain. On average, men outperform women in this task and those with more mathematical knowledge tend to score quite high as well. In past studies, 60 per cent of the people in this range were men

Spot the difference 
This task tested your ability to identify which objects changed position. You lost points, if you incorrectly identified objects.
*Your score: 43%*
Average score for men:  39% 
Average score for women:  46%  
If you scored between 34 - 66%: You may have a balanced female-male brain

Hands
You said your left thumb was on top when you clasped your hands together.
Left thumb on top: This suggests the right half of your brain is dominant. Some studies theorise that as a right brain dominant person, you may excel in visual, spatial and intuitive processes.

Emotions and Systems   
*Your empathy score is: 3 out of 20*
Average score for men: 7.9 out of 20
Average score for women: 10.6 out of 20

What does your result suggest?
Empathisers are better at accurately judging other people's emotions and responding appropriately. If you scored 15 and above, you are very empathic and would be an ideal person to comfort people in a time of crisis. Women in general are better at empathising.

Systemising
*Your systemising score is: 15 out of 20*
Average score for men: 12.5 out of 20
Average score for women: 8.0 out of 20

What does your result suggest?
Systemisers prefer to investigate how systems work. A system can be a road map, flat pack furniture, or a mathematical equation – anything that follows a set of rules. A score of 15 and above suggests you're good at analysing or building systems. Men in general are better at systemising. 

 Eyes 

This task tested your ability to judge people's emotions.
*Your score: 4 out of 10*
Average score for men: 6.6 out of 10
Average score for women: 6.6 out of 10

What does your result suggest?
If you scored 4 - 6: Your result suggests you have a balanced female-male brain and find it neither easy nor difficult to judge people's emotions. 

Fingers   
We asked you to measure your ring and index fingers. Your ratios came to:
Right Hand: 0.92
Left Hand: 0.92 

Average ratio for men: 0.982
Average ratio for women: 0.991  

Faces   
This task looked at how you rate the attractiveness of a series of faces. The images you looked at were digitally altered to create slight differences in masculinity.
*Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces.* 


3D shapes 
This task tested your ability to mentally rotate 3D shapes.

*Your score:  11 out of 12* 
Average score for men: 8.2 out of 12
Average score for women: 7.1 out of 12

What does your result suggest?
If you scored 10 - 12: Are you an engineer or do you have a science background? People with these skills tend to score in this range. Past studies have concluded that people in this range have a more male brain.


Words 

This task looked at your verbal fluency.
*Your score:  you associated 6 word(s) with grey and you named 6 word(s) that mean happy*. We are assuming that all the words you entered are correct.
Average score for men: 11.4 words total
Average score for women: 12.4 words total

What does your result suggest?
If you produced 6 - 10 words: Most people in this range have a female-type brain.

Ultimatum   
This task asked you how you would divide money.
*If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £25*

So far on the Sex ID test, men have demanded 51.6% (£25.80) of the pot and women have demanded 51.0% (£25.50), on average.

What does your response suggest?
Sex differences are small in this task. Demanding less than 60% of the pot (ie £30) is more typically female. Demanding more than 65% of the pot (ie £32.50) is more typically male.

----------


## CPUd

> You know how I know you are gay?


That was a continuation from_ The 40-Year-Old Virgin_:

----------


## phill4paul

> That was a continuation from_ The 40-Year-Old Virgin_:


  That's what I originally searched for and then came up with the outtake from "Knocked Up."

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Carlybee

> Make sure you leave the lid up anyway.


I told my husband my results and he said,...nahhhh...if you had a man's brain you would appreciate farts more.  Ok...I'll pass.

----------


## Influenza

I got 2/20 on the question portion of the empathizing section, yet 8/10 on the eyes portion.... You can't explain that!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

ok ok fine... 




> *Part 1
> 
>      Angles
> *
> This task tested your ability to identify the angle of a line by matching it with its twin. This is a spatial task, which looks at how you picture space.
> 
> Your score: 17 out of 20
> Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
> Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20
> ...

----------


## Danke

HB  always/ Pessimist mostly = female brain.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Got as far as...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a correct hander. That is to say that I am not right handed. Would this make a difference or should I just go out and get myself a mani-pedi?


 FWIW, I'm a male brained southpaw too.

----------


## Ronin Truth



----------


## Ronin Truth

> 


http://donnakova.tripod.com/Zep/powersymbols.html#sev 

Well, two can play that game. <fiendish mad scientist laugh>

----------


## pessimist

I took this before, according to the test I have more of a male brain. I have high spatial reasoning ability and suck with details. I also prefer feminine faces.

However, I scored high in empathy and know a lot of words and stuff 

I am convinced I have a male/female brain combo (I still don't know what I mean by that), but whatever.

----------


## HVACTech

> I took this before, according to the test I have more of a male brain. I have high spatial reasoning ability and suck with details. I also prefer feminine faces.
> 
> However, I scored high in empathy and know a lot of words and stuff 
> 
> I am convinced I have a male/female brain combo (I still don't know what I mean by that), but whatever.


I am convinced that you have a male/female brain condo as well. 

I was working on a transverse multiplier today, and it occurred to me. if we increased the capacitance of the harmonic resonator, the plasma field would self align.
do you know what I did then? by golly, I asked myself IF ..I thought I was right.

turns out I was wrong...

chocolate and moar shoes was the correct answer....

----------


## thoughtomator

> Name 40.
> 
> Hunger,pain,pleasure,drunk,broke....I'm drawing a blank here.


there's the trifecta of horny, tired, and regretful

----------


## pessimist

i wonder what being a cave man was like?

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anima_and_animus

----------


## Ronin Truth

> i wonder what being a cave man was like?


I'll SWAG primarily cold, hungry and scary (except on Saturday nights).

----------


## Ronin Truth

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anima_and_animus


I would imagine that the anima/animus mix ratio is highly variable from person to person.

----------

